# Most compassionate dominant thinker



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Which dominant thinker do you think is the most compassionate and why?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

none of them


----------



## Coyote (Jan 24, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana:2641052 said:


> none of them


I'm not sure if you're joking. IXTPs have Fe as the inferior function, and EXTJs have Fi. Inferior functions are actually important influences on our personalities. 

Personally, I would say that IXTPs are more compassionate, but that's because I have an obvious bias. I think most people would feel that whichever F function they have in their top four is more genuine or heartfelt or whatever. (The other F would be ego-dystonic and seemingly untrustworthy.)

But really, it seems like the question could be rephrased to: Is Fe or Fi more compassionate?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm often amazed at the compassion and patience ESTJs in my real life display. They got my vote.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

> But really, it seems like the question could be rephrased to: Is Fe or Fi more compassionate?


They both have different ways of being compassionate, neither is better or worse than the other.


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

"Feelers" are not more compassionate than "Thinkers". Whether or not we show care, mercy, etc. for others has nothing to do with our cognitive functions. Now, our awareness of and how we make sense of others' experiences, situations, practical needs, and feelings are related. Do I feel what you're feeling or do I simply see that you are suffering? It doesn't matter. What matters is whether I care about you or not. There are plenty of caring Thinkers and uncaring Feelers.


----------



## Benja (Jan 26, 2012)

SuperDevastation said:


> Which dominant thinker do you think is the most compassionate and why?


I voted ENTJ because they're future oriented and predominantly focused on the external world. My guess is that, seeing a bleak future without healthy relationships, they will place emphasis on their development just like any other project, and being externally focused, will prefer to spend more time actually practicing compassion in the real world.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

ISTPs. We just ooze with compassion. Really.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

I want to change my vote to ESTJ! :shocked:


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Voted ENTj. They fuss over me when I look "unhealthy" the most. But I know very few.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

sofort99 said:


> ISTPs. We just ooze with compassion. Really.


We pity the dumb, that's plenty right there!


----------



## Yomotsu Risouka (May 11, 2012)

@_Bumblyjack_
Fi-based idealism. Yawn. What a bunch of hogwash.

Explain why every single MBTI test asks you "How much do you care about others?" to determine your T/F preferences. Now, explain why every single cognitive functions test asks the same to determine your Fe preference.

Further, explain why you, an ENFP, are going on about how "all people are equally wonderful and type means nothing!", while many ENTPs sit around circlejerking on their board about how every other type is awful.

Hey, why stop there? Tell me why I feel bad looking around the house for something at night, while my ENTJ friend says "What's wrong with you? Go in there and look. If you wake someone up, fuck'em." Hell, go all the way and tell me why he's a Republican when he agrees that leftist policies are better, but conservatism keeps more money in his pocket.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Benja said:


> I voted ENTJ because they're future oriented and predominantly focused on the external world. My guess is that, seeing a bleak future without healthy relationships, they will place emphasis on their development just like any other project, and being externally focused, will prefer to spend more time actually practicing compassion in the real world.


I see you're an ENTJ yourself.


----------



## Benja (Jan 26, 2012)

SuperDevastation said:


> I see you're an ENTJ yourself.


:tongue:


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't think there's a correlation here but my father is an ISTP 1w2 Sp and he's pretty compassionate IMO.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

For me it was a tie between intp's and estj's. Probably more ESTJs. While ESTJs can be dogmatic I have found them to be surprisingly compassionate especially when your values coincide with theirs. They are pretty amazing people. INTPs because they are so open to other people's perceptions, while they may not throw you a pity party, they will at least seek to understand and try to help the best way they can. 

An INTP will provide you wise logic and different alternatives.
An ESTJ will physically help you when you need it the most, say a death of a loved one, or I know lawyer ESTJs who have helped people out pro bono (they must respect/like you though). If they are active in church they will often help out their fellow patrons.

BTW I voted INTP

Sorry ISTPs /snerk


----------



## Misha (Dec 18, 2011)

No offense, but this seems pretty much a no-brainer for me--INTP by a mile.


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

Tenebrae said:


> Fi-based idealism. Yawn. What a bunch of hogwash.
> 
> Explain why every single MBTI test asks you "How much do you care about others?" to determine your T/F preferences. Now, explain why every single cognitive functions test asks the same to determine your Fe preference.
> 
> ...


Here's what I'm saying: sensitivity to others' feelings does not equal compassion. Compassion also means that you give a shit about the other person. Fi and Fe-dom individuals may be more aware of these things, but some people of these types still say "You know what? Fuck everybody anyway, I don't care." People like that are far less compassionate than those who are simply oblivious. They're flat-out hateful and malicious.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

I've met a lot of compassionate thinkers of all types. Not sure if just any one of them is compassionate.

The ESTJs I've known require you to fit into their tradition, and I've never succeeded at doing that - however, if you could, they would probably be the most compassionate. I've seen them exert more feeling toward me and others than most Thinkers.

The ENTJs have always seemed to lack compassion for me, but I actually understood that their way of showing it was by pushing me to do better. I can't say that's a true lack of compassion; just a lack of empathy.

I know only one ISTP today, but I think he has some hidden compassion he just doesn't show that often. Then again, I'm not sure what to think about him. My experiences with the Extroverted version of this type have generally been negative, and I've had my occasional complaints with his stubbornness.

INTPs have always been pretty good at listening, offering their own thoughts, and then we laugh and move on. Debates are rarely heated with these types, in my experience. They seem willing to understand other sides too. I could see many of them as most compassionate/understanding in debate - just don't pull any happy-go-lucky enthusiasm on the few that I know, or they'll bite your head off.


----------



## gwennylou (Jun 19, 2009)

My mother is an INTP and she is easily the most compassionate person I know. She freaking cries at everything. Plus she's really, really nurturing/mothering, almost to the point of being over protective/smothering at times. But yeah, she's very compassionate.


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

Extraverted Delusion said:


> Deductive vs inductive impasse, in four words.


This was knee-slappingly hilarious. Thank you for that.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

You must have been an English major.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

I voted ESTJ, and INTP is second.

ESTJs are really friendly and caring especially to their families. Their friends and coworkers see them as competent and funny. They express love in words and in action. Many people see this type as dick-tators, but ISTJs are really the dick-tators. ESTJs can lead people effortlessly without being too abrasive. INTPs are not too showy when it comes to love but it doesn't mean they can not be as compassionate as any other types. They show compassion through actions not words.
_
(I speak in terms of interaction with them in real life)._


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

Extraverted Delusion said:


> Deductive vs inductive impasse, in four words.


The reason I find this amusing is that it implies that this impasse was self-evident, that my stating the obvious was ridiculous, and that you were aware of the impasse all along.

Let's examine that premise. You continued to argue your point while being thusly aware of the impasse. You saw that it was there and you willfully chose to construct arguments that you knew would be unable to get past or around the impasse. That would mean that you knew it was pointless, yet you continued to do it. That leaves us with three possible conclusions:

1. You were trolling. You never cared about the subject of discussion.
2. You trolled yourself. You invested yourself in something that you knew was meaningless.
3. You actually weren't aware that we were at an impasse.





Extraverted Delusion said:


> You must have been an English major.


The content of this quote warrants no further response than acknowledgment that it has been read.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

Bumblyjack said:


> The reason I find this amusing is that it implies that this impasse was self-evident, that my stating the obvious was ridiculous, and that you were aware of the impasse all along.
> 
> Let's examine that premise. You continued to argue your point while being thusly aware of the impasse. You saw that it was there and you willfully chose to construct arguments that you knew would be unable to get past or around the impasse. That would mean that you knew it was pointless, yet you continued to do it. That leaves us with three possible conclusions:
> 
> ...


Those are three things you can ponder yourself to sleep with, if you must.


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

Extraverted Delusion said:


> Those are three things you can ponder yourself to sleep with, if you must.


It's almost dark here, there'll be plenty more trolls to vanquish once the sun goes down.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

You're very passionate.

For this, you deserve to see one of my masterpieces.






(disregard inside humor)


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

Extraverted Delusion said:


> You're very passionate.
> 
> For this, you deserve to see one of my masterpieces.
> 
> ...


That was pretty good. Also, some of the user comments were hilarious.

It's not identifiable for me, though, because I have a completely different perspective on those types. I would say to talk to an ENFP in your life and you'll see what I mean, but that wouldn't really work. ENFP's and ENTP's are like copies of each other from an evil parallel universe in the sense that their points of view seem completely ass backwards to one another. In this case, for example, my experience of INTP's and INTJ's is vastly different than that of the video. To me, INTJ's seem like how you probably view an INFJ: soft, vulnerable, and emotional. INTP's seem like how you may see INFP's: free-spirited, having strange ideas, and in their own little world.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't think INTP's are the most compassionate thinkers. At least I haven't gotten that from the times that I have read their forum on here. They seem to always dehuaminze everything and completely depersonalize most human problems and express them as being exhaustive. I remember reading a thread there in that forum and a significant portion of their members felt as if humans were merely cattle or wastes of space that are harming the planet and they expressed humans had relatively no importance in life. 

I personally find that detached view to be incredibly scary and misanthropic when it comes to actual humans having worth or value and some of there answers were quite cold in terms of humanity having any kind of importance or value. I remember wanting to run out of there screaming into the night like some horror movie victim. The ISTP forum also seems quite keen on glamorizing violence and doesn't seem overtly cooperative to others who have issues or problems. Often times they seem short and don't readily express too much advice or focusing on others in terms of feelings. So I have to say at least on here it doesn't _seem_ like Ti-dominants would be expressively helpful or compassionate to other human issues and problems given the context. 

I actually think Te dominants are more compassionate (on here PC) because beneath the directive exterior they do seem to care and do seem to take time out and focus on others problems. I looked into the ENTJ forum and all of them are quite nice and seem to be quite compassionate in terms of real life practical problems. It seems warmer there then when I looked into the ITP forums. This is not to say I haven't met some wonderful INTP's or ISTP's on this site, but when looking at the forums I don't think the forums themselves are overtly helpful or compassionate.


----------

